# Just heard an Interesting word "undecision"



## Jace (Feb 2, 2022)

While listening to a talk show on the radio...host said the word *u**ndecision.*

Wondered it it was a real word...not.

My assumption is..he was trying "to undo a decision" he made?...that the best I got
(Guess some people "make up words?)

Anyone else?


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 2, 2022)

I think they should mean indecision - undecision isn't really a word.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes, Indecision.  Not making a decision is still a decision.


----------

